# Herbal/Alternative Drawing Agents



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

These seems to be a stumper for most any place I've called.

What is an herbal/alternative drawing agent to replace epsom salts and/or black salve? Something that is mild to the skin?

I know placing a split open aloe leaf over an infected spot will draw out infection but a bandage need to be placed over it.

What will work good in a warm compress?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Why do I always find this stuff after I post the thread?

http://www.stephaniemarohn.com/firstaidabscess.pdf



> Essential Oils
> Chamomile, Lavender, and Tea Tree (Melaleuca alternifolia) are “the most
> effective oils for treating an abscess,” says Patricia Davis, founder of the London
> School of Aromatherapy. They can be used singly or in combination. Put a few
> ...


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

This is from an Ayurveda book: for boils - either apply cooked onions as poultice or apply a paste of ginger powder and turmeric (one half teaspoon of each) directly to the boil.

We always used that black ointment growing up.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

yes --- Chamomile . Make a strong "tea" and soak foot in the solution. Will draw out boils, and impurities. As kids we had this for drawing out splinters. Chamomile has anti-bacterial action also. 
Now if you were to make a mud with chamomile, lavender, tea tree oil, or manuka oil , mixed in to french green clay - montmorillonlite (spelling) , you can pack it on to the area -- great for facial blemishes also.

Carmen
CARMSPACK.com


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It has to be a compress, not a poultice. Can not be black salve.

What is an Ayurveda book?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Carmen - if I make a chamomile tea, add a drop or two of the oil, some lavender oil and tea tree oil...would this be a strong drawing compress that wouldn't irritate her skin?


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> It has to be a compress, not a poultice. Can not be black salve.
> 
> What is an Ayurveda book?


Ayurveda is a natural healing system from India. Eating proper foods for your body type, natural healing, staying in balance. Also incorporates yoga, breathing properly and other things beyond my knowledge.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

1 C water
1 t Echinacea
5 t Chamomile
4 drops Lavender
4 drops Emu oil

Wish me luck.....


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

take a look at www.synergylabs.com.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks Doggiedad...the solution I mixed up worked very well. Some of the inflammation was gone and it wasn't quite as warm. AND...it didn't' burn her!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

:thumbup:michelle!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Quite happy with the results!

Anyone else have any herbal remedies they use?


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Not for the dogs, but when I start feeling a cold coming on I take Echinacea. It boosts the immune system and I have read that it is also a natural antibiotic. Love the stuff! 

For calming dogs when they are upset-like for fireworks phobia's, thunderstorms, etc I like Melatonin. I also use it for my girl to aid in calming her so she can learn things better-she is hyper and borderline neurotic.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Do you have any idea what caused it?
When we were little, my Mom use to scrape a potato or tomato, lay it on the infection, cover it with a small piece of Sarah Wrap and tape it on for a few hours at a time. It was amazing to see how a _vegetable_ would draw out the pus! 
If you’d like to try a homeopathic, internally, here are suggestions for stages of boils or skin eruptions also some poultices and supplements. For the homeopathic's, you would give 4 little globules 4 to 6 times daily until improvement is noticed, then cut back. 
You may be able to get these at a health food store (not GNC) or Whole Foods.
*Belladonna: in the early stages when it’s painful to them, when the skin is hot and red.
*Mercurius: if there is pus
*Apis: if it’s shinny and angry, red and swelling
*Silica: if there is a foreign matter in the abscess or it is a reoccurring infection. Silica can also speed up the eruption of the boil to help it discharge.
*Calendula tincture: is also a good compress for healing the opened wound.
*Comfrey: is another great infection healing herb used as a poultice or internally
*A Garlic poultice and taken with food will also fight infection and heal.
*I have read that taking kelp and/or a multi-mineral supplement with zinc is great at helping support the system while going thru this.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes. I know what caused it. It's a puncture wound.

Thanks for the tips! I"ll look up the list of items you posted! Thanks so much!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Yes. I know what caused it. It's a puncture wound.
> 
> Thanks for the tips! I"ll look up the list of items you posted! Thanks so much!


You are very welcome!
Since it is definitely a puncture, try Ledum for sure, as it is specifically for punctures. We used this on cats when they had a fight and they'd get those little holes in their face! 
If the boil has some of the other signs too, you can use 2 homeopathic's, just at different times and always away from food & water (about 20/30 minutes) and in a clean mouth.
Poor thing must be miserable! Hope this helps your baby!


----------

